# desparately looking for a JKD instructor in cleveland



## jaymdubbs (Nov 2, 2006)

ill be going on my 3rd year of JFJKD training, and i recently moved to cleveland.  I have checked every site possible, and have come up empty.  Does anyone know any instructors in the cleveland area?   thanks for your help!@


----------



## Zaose (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Jay,

I will be moving to the Lancaster area in about a week. I teach JKD (certified by Jerry Poteet and Lamar Davis). I know it's about 2 hours drive (I think) - but we can work something out if you want to train.

Shoot me an email if you want to discuss it.

wfiggins@blackdragonjkd.com

Best,

Will Figgins


----------



## jaymdubbs (Nov 3, 2006)

if you have any ideas on how this could work, let me know.


----------



## Zaose (Nov 4, 2006)

Just shoot me an email and we can discuss this. If you want to train, we can make it happen. I don't mind travelling at all.


----------



## donald (Nov 5, 2006)

jay,
I tried to respond to your message, but it said I could'nt. The short story is that Mr.Thompson's school is no longer there. It had occupied the former site of our(me/mr.thompson)mutual kenpo instructor's Tracy studio. Which was located at East200 street, and Euclid Avenue, in Euclid,Ohio. I believe his JKD studio was called Freedom Martial Arts Academy? I hope this helped you out?
By GOD's Grace,
1stJohn1:9


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 6, 2006)

Did you look into:  http://www.clevelandjkd.com


----------



## donald (Nov 6, 2006)

I went to the site, and I don't know if I am just missing it or what. I don't see a land address!


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 6, 2006)

Hoy's Martial Arts Academy
5680 Wallings Road
North Royalton, Ohio 44133
(216) 965-5425
info@clevelandjkd.com

See HERE for the actual webpage...

Hopefuly this was helpful...

Yours in the arts,

Andrew

P.S. Looks like they are having Cass Magda in for a seminar the first weekend of December. (SEE ATTACHED PDF)


----------



## Drac (Nov 6, 2006)

I was gonna suggest the Yellow Pages...Every other school seems to be JKD..


----------

